# Piute/Otter



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

March 7th was the date decided on for the annual Piute ice out trip hosted by Orvis1!! Schudules were hard to coordinate and it Just ended up being the two of us.

We braved the snow packed roads in the dark and were happy to see see the open water at Piute just before sun up. We got everything ready and by the time we launched the w!%$ had come up. :evil: We battled it for most of the morning and I got a lesson from Orvis on boat control and trolling. He did a great job of driving the boat and catching fish on various spoons and lures. Here are some pics of some of his fish. They were all in good shape but not quite as big as last year.
[attachment=10:2ad5htpd]P1020198.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
[attachment=9:2ad5htpd]P1020199.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
[attachment=8:2ad5htpd]P1020200.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
[attachment=7:2ad5htpd]P1020202.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
[attachment=6:2ad5htpd]P1020204.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
I was having a hard time catching fish on the boat so I hit the shore line in the warmer bays and did well on Bows and few ugly Browns hucking swimbaits and working tube jigs accross the bottom.
[attachment=5:2ad5htpd]P1020205.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
[attachment=4:2ad5htpd]P1020207.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
All in all we ended with around 25 fish at Piute and headed to lunch. Epic burgers were had at hoovers and Orvis was sure we took some pictures. :mrgreen: :wink: 
[attachment=3:2ad5htpd]P1020209.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
[attachment=2:2ad5htpd]P1020210.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
After lunch we headed to Otter Creek and found wide open water! Wahoo!! The W!%$ was still blowing but we trolled anyway and ended up with a few there. 
[attachment=1:2ad5htpd]P1020213.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
[attachment=0:2ad5htpd]P1020214.JPG[/attachment:2ad5htpd]
We also saw Matador and Thresher but didnt realize it was them till we were told by Brookieguy1 and Flyfshr who were also there fishing. Sorry about that guys, but good to see ya. It was a great day and I want to thanks Orvis1 again for a great trip. I'll let him post some of his own pics and say anything I left out. Tight Lines guys... Open water is here!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks you fellas had an exceptional: time, company, day, fish'n....happy times all around...maybe someday we'll take up Trout fish'n... :wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Looks you fellas had an exceptional: time, company, day, fish'n....happy times all around...maybe someday we'll take up Trout fish'n... :wink: :wink:


I need a muskie lesson possible trade a trip?

Thanks for braving the cold with me nortah the wind was a pain and fishing a lake like a river floating at an angle and letting the wind push us like a sailboat sure made speed control difficult. Nortah made up for it a otter and caught all his fish trolling even though at one point he was tempted to jump out and work the shorline. Good to see brookieguy and flyfisher sorry about the splash job hooking up with one right behind you pontoon thresershark had I known it was you guys would have stopped and chatted a bit, I am a big fan of your reports. Here are a couple of shots from my camera before the battery died.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You guy's rule !!! -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome report, thanks guys.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Glad it was successful with the wind blowing. That is one thing frustrating in a boat with strong winds. Great pics.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Glad it was successful with the wind blowing. That is one thing frustrating in a boat with strong winds. Great pics.


+1...looks coooold!

Those LC pointers are treating you right it looks like. Lunch looks good too. :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice trip guys. Wish I could have got an invite... 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I cant believe you have 38 posts! haha


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah yes another soft water report! Looks like fun guys, good fish! Hopefully next time ill be able to make it.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, I figured that might be you guys :mrgreen: Brookieguy was easily identified by the large greasy slick on the water in front of him, no doubt a result of the liberal application of smelly jelly to his tube jigs :wink: That was actually me that was accosted by your jumpin' rainbow, Orvis1. I thought it was funny. Stay tuned for our report, but it was pretty slow on the fly rods. Those freezing temps had fish fleeing the shallows. And it was dang near a forum reunion down there with all of us! We ran into PRO and Skull Crazy at the Butch Cassidy's cafe in Circleville!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a awesome trip. wahhooooooo soft water coming up!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you made the best of the day. Nice catches.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

El Matador said:


> We ran into PRO and Skull Crazy at the Butch Cassidy's cafe in Circleville!!!


I was a little surprised when I heard my name being mentioned behind me. We did better on Sunday in our quest, next time call me before you head down and I'll get you a place to stay on me. We did get stuck for about an hour in a snow drift though.  Made breakfast at The Backdoor Cafe even better.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

El Matador said:


> Yeah, I figured that might be you guys :mrgreen: Brookieguy was easily identified by the large greasy slick on the water in front of him, no doubt a result of the liberal application of smelly jelly to his tube jigs :wink: That was actually me that was accosted by your jumpin' rainbow, Orvis1. I thought it was funny. Stay tuned for our report, but it was pretty slow on the fly rods. Those freezing temps had fish fleeing the shallows. And it was dang near a forum reunion down there with all of us! * We ran into PRO and Skull Crazy at the Butch Cassidy's cafe in Circleville*!!!


Heck of a way to ruin an appetite _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="El Matador":36tmnrq0]Yeah, I figured that might be you guys :mrgreen: Brookieguy was easily identified by the large greasy slick on the water in front of him, no doubt a result of the liberal application of smelly jelly to his tube jigs :wink: That was actually me that was accosted by your jumpin' rainbow, Orvis1. I thought it was funny. Stay tuned for our report, but it was pretty slow on the fly rods. Those freezing temps had fish fleeing the shallows. And it was dang near a forum reunion down there with all of us! * We ran into PRO and Skull Crazy at the Butch Cassidy's cafe in Circleville*!!!


Heck of a way to ruin an appetite _(O)_[/quote:36tmnrq0]Luckily for these guys, they were just finishing up dinner when I walked in!


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Good job boys! I wish I could have made it...Those are some great pics,fish look pretty healthy too... ANother trip I flaked out on and you end up fairing pretty good. We would have been skunked if I attented. Well I am looking forward to another invite!

Orvis, Its alomost spring again, Its your time to shine with more great reports like you did last spring!
Nor-Tah What can I say, you kill it wherever you go...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks... Nortah can fish that if for sure and with a tube jig I have zero skills I proved that on the ice. We talked about it and funny how everyone has thier prefered meathods to fish ice off is a great season for a lil tin boat like mine when they are hugging the shoreline. LakeCity I go camping every easter at "your spot" out west maybe I will run into you up there if we don't get a chance to get out before that. But I feel another invite comming on for the end of the month...


----------



## Porky (Mar 12, 2009)

them's some nice cutthroats guy.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm heading down there in the morning to hit both them lakes and fly fish the Sevier. Will post up a report when I get back.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

cane2477 said:


> I'm heading down there in the morning to hit both them lakes and fly fish the Sevier. Will post up a report when I get back.


Good luck man. Supposed to be a nice day. Hope you slay em.


----------

